# Adirondack Birding Festival - June 17th, 18th, 19th



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Received a postcard in the mail advertising the Adirondack Birding Festival that will take place at Adirondack Park in Hamilton County, New York.

Here is what the postcard had to say:

"We will spend three days together looking for, talking about, listening to and celebrating the birds of the Adirondacks. It will be a festival like no other, with events and outings covering 1,800 square miles of forest, mountains, lakes, rivers and streams."

Birding Guide:
-- 238 species
-- Documented locations
-- Rarity, seasonality, abundance

Birding Trail Map:
-- 12 Hot Spots
-- Birding drives
-- Birding foot trails and waterways
-- Audubon Important Birding Areas

For a _Birding Festival Schedule, a Birding Guide and Trail Map, _ or just general information, go to:
www.AdirondackBirds.com
or call us at 1-800-648-5239

Sounds like a nice time for anyone interested in bird watching.

Linda


----------

